# Bad Batch 8800gt



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

well i called BFG about the 8800gt i got at bb, ashen and i each had one, both where bad, 2d was fine but ANYTHING that accessed more then the base 2d of the card caused INSTANT BSOD and restart under x64 and 2003 32bit, BFG rep said he has himself fielded over 175 calls about the same thing happening to other people, said to wait a couple weeks and hopefully the bad batch would be off the market, seems Nvidia has shiped some flawed boards(all nvidia cards are made on nvidia boards)  

im quite upset as is ashen, his x1900xtx died last week and hes using a temp card thats just pathetic, hopefully we can find him something decent as a replacement, hes very wary of buying another 8800gt after today, may just get him a 2900pro from the egg if they have any of the cheap ones left tomarow night


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2007)

Now I'm glad they backordered mine!  I have since cancelled the order.  Might as well see what the G92 GTS is like.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah, just safer to wait, gotta say tho BFG services good, 24/7 tech line with real english speeking americans!!!!!!!

saw a few ppl reporting same issues we found on other forums earlyer, so back to bb tomarow for refunds


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> yeah, just safer to wait, gotta say tho BFG services good, 24/7 tech line with real english speeking americans!!!!!!!
> 
> saw a few ppl reporting same issues we found on other forums earlyer, so back to bb tomarow for refunds



You know, that is the one reason I use Nvidia stuff again, companies like BFG and eVga are really awesome!


----------



## tostator (Nov 6, 2007)

But the bad batch is only BFG's or other brands?


----------



## GLD (Nov 6, 2007)

Spoon...........Is this somehow a troll for ashen and his sheepeople? Poor taste muffin. Move along.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

no its not, call bfg yourself 1-866-234-3499

and it seems a few other brands where hit as well, seen reports(few and far between but a few none the less) of pny, gigabyte, msi all having been hit with cards that are fine in 2d but that crash as soon as you try and run any 3d apps or even the control panil to change settings.

please GLD call them, tell them u just got an 8800gt and are having these problems, they will tell you the same thing they told me im sure, that they have gotten way to many calls about these new cards and that it was probbly a bad batch of pcb's from nvidia, not blaming BFG, shit happens.

as to support, powercolor,asus,his,gecube and a few others have great support for their ATI cards.

but i advise avoiding MSI, they told ashen it will be 4-6 weeks to rma his 1900xtx........no im not joking, an thats why he wont buy an msi 8800gt dispite them being in stock a few places on froogle, who wants to wait that long for a videocard to be replaced?

asus mobo support sucks, videocards, 2 week turnaround tops, 10-14days from the time they get it tops, took less then that last time i sent a card back.

oh bgf did say that ALOT of the calls they have gotten have been from bestbuy cards, so i duno how many posts u will see, if it was the egg or zzf or the like selling BFG 8800gt's u would see reports on the egg and allover forums, but it seems its mostly hitting retail sellers 

may try and get an XFX if zzf comes in stock with them sometime this week and i havent found something decent for him(and myself for that matter.....cant let him upgrade and me stay with this x1950 card!!!)


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

to MSI's credit, 1900XTXs are out of production so they were most likely giving themselves some leeway with the RMA since they probably won't be able to just send him a brand new one


----------



## GLD (Nov 6, 2007)

If my comment was out of place, my bad, but as you can probably tell, I not a ashen fan. Just reading others referring to him hits a nerve. Good luck with those nVidia cards.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been hearing about this issue with the BFG brand. There have been a few cases at Hardforum too, so avoid the BFG cards. My PNY is fine.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

this is all a bit questionable regarding BFG's QC...


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

ah, but i rma'd a x800pro vivo for a buddy a few weeks ago to asus, and its been out of production longer, guess what, asus just upgraded it to a card they had in stock (19*0 card), and when ashen sent in his old x800xt pe they sent him a replacement referb card(agp) of the same model, rep told him if they hadnt had 800xt pe's they would have just sent him one they  had in stock that was todays equivlant(probbly a 2600xt hd card or the like) 

msi on the other hand says 4-6 fing weeks to replace a card........thats a long time to be without a decent videocard, i fully understand why hes pissed and unwilling to buy from them again.

corse i have heard worse about gigabyte, been told by a few ppl that it took them  months to get replacement parts because gb wouldnt just replace the part with something equivlant they wanted to give back the exect same item, tho i have also been told that since they became part of asus the rma supports gotten better


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have been hearing about this issue with the BFG brand. There have been a few cases at Hardforum too, so avoid the BFG cards. My PNY is fine.



yeah i have seen 2 reports of pny cards with same problems, think its just that nvidia themselves let a batch of bad pcb's get back qa and most went to bfg but some got to other makers......sucks but its a good reasion to be carful, maby even wait a week or 2 like bfg said and buy one local, that way if its fubar u can just swap it out or get ur $ back.

and GDL ashen is the one who said i should warn people here, he didnt want anybody else to have those problems, you may not like him but im his best friend and i know hes a good guy, never means anybody any harm, tho he can be a bit of an ass at times   but cant we all if we are honest with ourselves


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> yeah i have seen 2 reports of pny cards with same problems, think its just that nvidia themselves let a batch of bad pcb's get back qa and most went to bfg but some got to other makers......sucks but its a good reasion to be carful, maby even wait a week or 2 like bfg said and buy one local, that way if its fubar u can just swap it out or get ur $ back.
> 
> and GDL ashen is the one who said i should warn people here, he didnt want anybody else to have those problems, you may not like him but im his best friend and i know hes a good guy, never means anybody any harm, tho he can be a bit of an ass at times   but cant we all if we are honest with ourselves



Hmm, must be the bad PCB then, I am glad that mine is cool.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

who the hell is ashen and why do you speak of him as a god


----------



## GLD (Nov 6, 2007)

Spoon..........He may be your BFF, but he got himself banned from here for not being a good guy. Talking about possible 8800 GT problems, OK. Bringing up your (banned) buddies name over and over, not OK imo. He was a complete trash mouth when he was here. It just seems like trolling imo.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

humm, maby you should "move along, move along" as a tour guide would say, if you dont like ashen and his friends then, well u got a good number of ppl on here that u shouldnt like, jc included.

so please, if u dont like it "STFU and GTFO" as my father would say, your not contributing anything to this conversation but flamebait.....and you call ashen bad.......


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> .and you call ashen bad.......



well, he was banned, wasn't he?

Anyhow, I'm glad I didn't have the $$$ to get a card right away. But it should be over in a few weeks, I suppose..


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah, and yes he was, he knew it was gonna happen sooner or later so he just went crazy(he was in one of those trouble starting moods, i wasnt around to stop him  )

i have been banned a couple times since i been here, temp banns still count 


yeah im glad we got them at BB insted of online, that would have been a real pain in the arse....


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> yeah im glad we got them at BB insted of online, that would have been a real pain in the arse....



Ohhh.. *B*est *B*uy.. I sat through this entire thread just asking myself what the whatever BB was. But now I get it. 

I bought an iPod mini there once.. Decent price.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have been hearing about this issue with the BFG brand. There have been a few cases at Hardforum too, so avoid the BFG cards. My PNY is fine.



Damn....what happened to your 2900pro???? that didnt last long


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

from day to day u never know if hes gonna be amd or intel   nvidia or ati   he changes systems more then he changes his underware.......


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2007)

|seems Nvidia has shiped some flawed boards(all nvidia cards are made on nvidia boards)|


That's the other reason I was worried for other TPU members, rushing out to buy first generation FIRST shipment wave of GTs.


I guess that 'low' price made them blind to rationale


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> from day to day u never know if hes gonna be amd or intel   nvidia or ati   he changes systems more then he changes his underware.......



Problems will cease if you stop advertising for at...  jesus, ashen's name causes problems itself...

Anyway, this problem doesnt really mean that 8800GTs are bad or anything, its just a mistake by Nvidia. Nothing else. Geez... i so badly want one atm.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

this was just a warrning to try and keep people from ending up like ashen and i with bad cards making multi trips to exchange card then get refund, very worriesome......and angers me a good bit, gas isnt cheap, and neither is my time :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Anyway, this problem doesnt really mean that 8800GTs are bad or anything, its just a mistake by Nvidia. Nothing else. Geez... i so badly want one atm.



And an even bigger mistake by all the actual card manufactures that should have tested the cards before shipping them out.  Piling mistake on top of mistake just leads to the consumer being screwed over.  Everyone is saying they "think" it is bad PCBs from nVidia, but it could be bad batches of memory or even resistors or any number of components on the board since many manufactures use the same components.

PS. The Ashen discussion should just stop.  People know who he is, so talking about events that happen to him that relate to the topic at hand is fine.  However, talking like he was anything more than an idiotic troll(which is why he was known best here) isn't.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> And an even bigger mistake by all the actual card manufactures that should have tested the cards before shipping them out.  Piling mistake on top of mistake just leads to the consumer being screwed over.  Everyone is saying they "think" it is bad PCBs from nVidia, but it could be bad batches of memory or even resistors or any number of components on the board since many manufactures use the same components.
> 
> PS. The Ashen discussion should just stop.  People know who he is, so talking about events that happen to him that relate to the topic at hand is fine.  However, *talking like he was anything more than an idiotic troll*(which is why he was known best here) isn't.



your one to talk..........


----------



## bigboi86 (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> your one to talk..........



You're*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> who the hell is ashen and why do you speak of him as a god



Well, if you ever get introduced to him start with a joke to break the ice. Here is a nice one: A dyslectic guy walks into a bra. 


Besides that I'll stick to Exodus 20:3.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Well, if you ever get introduced to him start with a joke to break the ice. Here is a nice one: A dyslectic guy walks into a bra.
> 
> 
> Besides that I'll stick to Exodus 20:3.



yes dan we know you see yourself as a god.......but around here i think Wiz acctualy holds that possition.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> yes dan we know you see yourself as a god.......but around here i think Wiz acctualy holds that possition.



I was referring to W1zzard.


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 6, 2007)

Well guys this thread has nothing to do with Ashen or why he is not on TPU anymore. Nor does it have to do with W1z, God or any other person. 

This is a very important thread about *FAULTY 8800GTs*

Stay on topic guys. If this gets out of hand and the context of thread is ripped apart anymore, we may need to delete any unnessecary postings so that the thread makes sense again.

*BACK ON TOPIC NOW PLEASE!*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> Well guys this thread has nothing to do with Ashen or why he is not on TPU anymore. Nor does it have to do with W1z, God or any other person.
> 
> This is a very important thread about *FAULTY 8800GTs*
> 
> ...



I think God made the faulty 8800GT's though, so he is kinda involved. 

Apart from that, is there any word on numbers? ie is it really something to worry about?


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 6, 2007)

evga > any other manufacturer...anyone who has awesome customer service and covers overclocking AND aftermarket coolers kicks ass...oh and did I mention lifetime warranty with the ability to cross-ship?


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I am pretty involved in the hardware business in Austria/Germany. No reports here as far as I can tell. Must be an issue limited to the US?

cheers
DS


----------



## tostator (Nov 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I think God made the faulty 8800GT's though, so he is kinda involved.



That is not my fault!!! 

jokes aside, I read of some Asus 8800GT owners with some issues in their cards (in Spain), so I opened another thread asking for people with problems in their GTs. It seems to be a temperature problem 

Greetings


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2007)

tostator said:


> It seems to be a temperature problem



Odd, since these cards are supposed to use a lot less energy than their older brothers. Then again the cooler is half the size as well.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 6, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> evga > any other manufacturer...anyone who has awesome customer service and covers overclocking AND aftermarket coolers kicks ass...oh and did I mention lifetime warranty with the ability to cross-ship?



 Thanks man, I didnt know they covered overclocking!? mad I tell ya MAD! or just kick ass 

 I just wish they had a step -up in Canada so I dont have to pay the full tax on the item if I did a step-up.. just paying the taxes on the difference woould be nice.


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Odd, since these cards are supposed to use a lot less energy than their older brothers. Then again the cooler is half the size as well.



What I've read the cooler doesn't spin up enough in order to keep the noise down. In reviews they already got near 90 temps, can't imagine what badly ventilated cases get. Manually putting the fan to 49% seems to be the good spot for noise/cooling performance. Antec 900 owner got temps in 70s, so case plays a big role too.

I have a feeling that the whole cooler heats up so much as the fan only spins at 29% and that heats up the memory (instead of cooling them down) and there the heat problems start.

I don't have a 8800gt card nor have I even touched a one, so don't kill me if I said something wrong


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2007)

well when i get one hopefully it wont have but ill be tinkering w/ my fan anyway i set it to 100% my comp is at my feet on the bottum shelf of my desk and my sub is right next to it so noise doesnt concern me......if the rigs loud turn the volume up more i say!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> What I've read the cooler doesn't spin up enough in order to keep the noise down. In reviews they already got near 90 temps, can't imagine what badly ventilated cases get. Manually putting the fan to 49% seems to be the good spot for noise/cooling performance. Antec 900 owner got temps in 70s, so case plays a big role too.
> 
> I have a feeling that the whole cooler heats up so much as the fan only spins at 29% and that heats up the memory (instead of cooling them down) and there the heat problems start.
> 
> I don't have a 8800gt card nor have I even touched a one, so don't kill me if I said something wrong



But most of the reviews I have read keep the fan on "Auto" and it dont ever seem to kick in at 100% for some reason, setting it to 100% duty cycle in the one review (using RivaTuner) I read dropped full overclocked load temps down by 20C  into very respectful sixties C at 720/1050.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 6, 2007)

wow if this is true, thermalrights gonna make a killing on their aftermarket coolers lol. for me heat isn't that big of a deal, the x1800's came from factory with poor fan settings, didn't bother me, I just changed them in ati tool.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Odd, since these cards are supposed to use a lot less energy than their older brothers. Then again the cooler is half the size as well.



Very true and strangely enough, the reviews I have read show the 8800GT using only around 5-10W less than a current 8800GTS and at it's highest overclocks versus the 8800GTS overclocked it actually used more power in some of the tests.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn....what happened to your 2900pro???? that didnt last long




No, no it didn't. I am a green boy again.


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 6, 2007)

My XFX 8800gt did the bsod thing. It is being rma'd...


Ply


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

well we have a local confermation of the problem, damn and i was considering an 8800gt from xfx......

meh, gonna have to follow a buddys lead and just wait 2 weeks and see if the new ati cards really come out and are better then todays price/perf, a 3870 is looking like a tempting card if the prices are right


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

I totally agree with you Ash, erm... I mean Spoon!


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

This is why is is a bad idea to buy ANY brand-new product, let alone electronics. Anyone remember the early 8800GTX with a bad resistor?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> I totally agree with you Ash, erm... I mean Spoon!



Stay on topic please, this thread isn't about Ashentech, or AshenSugar.  There is really no sense in arguing about him or his site.  It simply causes trouble and ruffled feathers, there simply isn't any need.

-thanks


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

*sneeks over and ruffles thermo's fethers with gloved hands*  


as to buying anything when it first hits, yeah, pretty much, shouldnt buy anything thats brand spanking new, but damn if those 38*0 cards do come out the 19th.....tempting specs.......


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 7, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> *sneeks over and ruffles thermo's fethers with gloved hands*
> 
> 
> as to buying anything when it first hits, yeah, pretty much, shouldnt buy anything thats brand spanking new, but damn if those 38*0 cards do come out the 19th.....tempting specs.......



Go figure- here you are telling people to wait for ATi parts in your thread where you're lying about a supposed problem with 8800GT cards.

I talk to NVIDIA directly- the issue you are trying to start a rumor about does not exist.

Not just me that says this either-

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1238771

Pathetic.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah nvidias gonna admit they fucked up........thats like saying microsofts gonna admit they fucked up putting vista out............

but hey look i gained a stalker, somebody whos a bitter nvidia fanboi from hardforums.......

put your $where your mouth is, buy this 8800gt my buddys droping off here tonight that has the exect same problem i posted about.


----------



## tostator (Nov 7, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> *sneeks over and ruffles thermo's fethers with gloved hands*
> 
> 
> as to buying anything when it first hits, yeah, pretty much, shouldnt buy anything thats brand spanking new, but damn if those 38*0 cards do come out the 19th.....tempting specs.......



I'm waiting too for the 38*0's because they will be launched by the date Club3D 8800GT's are expected here in Spain (19th), but remember that they will be brand new...


Peace


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 7, 2007)

We are somewhat off topic. Why shouldnt we buy something brand spanking new? Anyway, the 8800GTs that were faulty were just a small batch anyway, it happens occasionally. This doesn't mean that it will immediately make all 8800GTs bad!

Anwyay, the 8800GT has a really small die, so even a VF900CU is good for it.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont care if i get nvidia or ati, my main intrest is in getting a card thats fast and works like it should, no matter what some morons above imply


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> We are somewhat off topic. Why shouldnt we buy something brand spanking new? Anyway, the 8800GTs that were faulty were just a small batch anyway, it happens occasionally. This doesn't mean that it will immediately make all 8800GTs bad!
> 
> Anwyay, the 8800GT has a really small die, so even a VF900CU is good for it.



never said they where all bad, just be carful what ones u buy and where, because some of them seem to have a high bad card rate(bad batch ended up in my area at least) 

and i thought u hated the vf900cg :O  

i wouldnt have been buying an 8800gt if i wasnt hoping for the best, i had bad luck.....so did alot of other people, including my buddy eli , i have his card here next to me now, if somebody wants to buy it and see for a fact that its flawed that would be great, if not i will return it for him tomarow afternoon/evening since he cant till saterday  and im headed out that way anyway(3 mile detour....no biggie)


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> Go figure- here you are telling people to wait for ATi parts in your thread where you're lying about a supposed problem with 8800GT cards.
> 
> I talk to NVIDIA directly- the issue you are trying to start a rumor about does not exist.
> 
> ...



Everything about this post is pathetic Jethro.  I know someone personally who got a bad card, and there are others on this forum as well?  So Jethro... tell me.  Are you some corporate snail that goes out to try to calm the public amid a messed up product?  I don't believe he is "telling" people to wait for ATi, he is just expressing his own personal situation and ideas.  Why in the hell would Nvidia tell you if there was a problem anyways?  Mr. I talk to Nvidia.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

I have called nvidia, you should try it with a driver bugg, its fun, u get the runaround and alot of dbl talk and in the end 9/10 times you get the blame for the problem even if tons of other people have it to.

i called bfg again, recorded the call, they didnt exectly dennie there could be a bad batch, but they said "we dont know of any conferemed bad batches at this time" and then reccomended i run some burn in test on my systems to see if its a software problem(already ruled that out by testing with an 8800gtx a buddy brought over a few hours ago) so its not the computer, its not the drivers, its gotta be something wonky in hardware.......

and erocker clearly noticed i never said "Wait for ati cards" i said that as a buddy pointed out if i/we are gonna wait 2 weeks for safe local cards to be avalable we might as well wait and see if ati brings anything compeditive out in the same price bracket, i/we went for the 8800gt because it was the best bang for the buck, well if it worked it was the best bang for the buck.....

glad somebody sees im not trying to screw over bfg or any other card/chip maker, i just dont want anybody else to endup like me or my 2 friends who got these cards at the same time in the portland/vancouver area at bestbuy stores.

oh the bfg rep said it could be that somehow bestbuy did get some bad card and if i could get one from another store it would probbly be fine. (3rd one i have had in my hands that dosnt work!!!, it just restarted the dell i have next to me for testing lol, nice......)*grummbles*

if anybody wants this card please buy if off me, i will happly let you try and proove that we did something wrong and that there are no bad 8800gt's floating around


----------



## BioMonkey (Nov 7, 2007)

*Psu?*

What machine do you have these cards in Spoon?   The one you have on your listing shows a 400w PSU?     

I'll buy the card from you... no tax in Oregon right?


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

wash has tax, i got it closet to home then the oregon bestbuy.

and 400watt fortron in here with 36amps on 12v
550watt epower in the otherbox with 40amps
450watt xcilo unit in another
and my buddys q6600 system has a 1000watt fortron

where u live biomonky?


----------



## patton45 (Nov 7, 2007)

so ive been reading that there really is no bad batch at some sites then at others i read there are whats the deal?


----------



## patton45 (Nov 7, 2007)

i live in wash ill buy it from you if its an oc'd version


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

its the bfg oc edition 
 where do you live in washington?


----------



## patton45 (Nov 7, 2007)

tacoma


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

this situation reminds me of when somebody posted about the bad ps2 optical drives and everybody was allover his ass because their was no "proof" and sony denied it, same deal, he got linched by sony fans.........dispite the fact that he didnt do anything but TRY AND HELP and let people know it may have been wise to wait a few weeks/months for the problem units get off shelves.(my buddy eli had to take his back 6 times to bb b4 he got one that didnt fail in the extended bb warr period)


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 7, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> yeah nvidias gonna admit they fucked up........thats like saying microsofts gonna admit they fucked up putting vista out............
> 
> but hey look i gained a stalker, somebody whos a bitter nvidia fanboi from hardforums.......
> 
> put your $where your mouth is, buy this 8800gt my buddys droping off here tonight that has the exect same problem i posted about.



I'm no fanboi, I'm somebody that unfortunately has to deal with people like you every month of the year.

BFG didn't tell you the things you allege here, NVIDIA corporate has never heard of your supposed issue from them or any OEM, so people need to know you're lying so they don't make the wrong choice based on misinformation.

You should be banned, and sued, for this.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

funny we have somebody in this very thred thats had this problem.......
and again, nvidia isnt gonna admit they screwed up unless they cant avoid it, because it could/would hurt sales.

and your trying to ruin my rep on PcPer to but they arent biting any more then the people here are, get over it, you dont know what BFG told me, you where not here.

now why not go someplace else and try and get somebody banned/sued, you already got me banned from [H], corse i really dont give a crap since I ONLY POSTED THERE MABY 10 Times since i joined years back, Your [H] community is a bunch of wankers


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 7, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> I'm no fanboi, I'm somebody that unfortunately has to deal with people like you every month of the year.
> 
> BFG didn't tell you the things you allege here, NVIDIA corporate has never heard of your supposed issue from them or any OEM, so people need to know you're lying so they don't make the wrong choice based on misinformation.
> 
> You should be banned, and sued, for this.



You've got some balls, telling someone that they need to be banned on their second post...

Here's a little advice to you and spoonmuffin. Just drop it. If I see either of you bickering, I'll revoke your posting privileges.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> I'm no fanboi, I'm somebody that unfortunately has to deal with people like you every month of the year.
> 
> BFG didn't tell you the things you allege here, NVIDIA corporate has never heard of your supposed issue from them or any OEM, so people need to know you're lying so they don't make the wrong choice based on misinformation.
> 
> You should be banned, and sued, for this.



I dont own a 8800GT, I dont really care whether BFG or NVidia are admitting to a problem, what I care about is the accuracy of the fact that there could be a problem, and just doing a simple google brought up a large number of different forums and different threads with 8800GT owners saying they were suffering from the problem that Spoon has highlighted here, now unless they are all lying it would at least indicate that some cards, from some batches may be faulty.......so just for my benefit, to make things clear to me, are you saying that these people are lying also?  or is your point that you dont beleive that BFG/Nvidia are not admitting to any issues?  I only ask because you call Spoon a liar, is that based on the fact that you think he is lying about the fact there is an issue or the fact that he says BFG are more or less admitting to an issue?  Here is just a quick couple of the threads I came across out of many:

A number of people here would have appeared to have RMA'd their 8800GT's with an admittance from the retailer at least that the cards/drivers were faulty:

http://forums.hexus.net/graphics-cards-monitors/122401-8800gt-driver-problems-3.html

THIS ONE IS FROM EVGA'S OWN USER FORUM! (but you say that OEM's dont know about these "non issues"), again more than one issue here:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=149429&mpage=1&key=

There were many others.  I am not taking sides here but TBH, if I bought an 8800GT that was faulty and then after the fact one of my forum friends happened to mention that he had also had a faulty card he had to RMA but didnt bother tell me/us I would not have been particularily happy with him!  My point being, I dont like scaremongery or lies but if there are problems with hardware, genuine problems, I think most of us here would like to be kept informed of them through members own experiences.


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 7, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> i dont care if i get nvidia or ati, my main intrest is in getting a card thats fast and works like it should, no matter what some morons above imply



SpoonMuffin, please try to choose your words wisely. Every 2nd posting of yours has some sort of profanities in it.

cheers
DS


----------



## patton45 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I dont own a 8800GT, I dont really care whether BFG or NVidia are admitting to a problem, what I care about is the accuracy of the fact that there could be a problem, and just doing a simple google brought up a large number of different forums and different threads with 8800GT owners saying they were suffering from the problem that Spoon has highlighted here, now unless they are all lying it would at least indicate that some cards, from some batches may be faulty.......so just for my benefit, to make things clear to me, are you saying that these people are lying also?  or is your point that you dont beleive that BFG/Nvidia are not admitting to any issues?  I only ask because you call Spoon a liar, is that based on the fact that you think he is lying about the fact there is an issue or the fact that he says BFG are more or less admitting to an issue?  Here is just a quick couple of the threads I came across out of many:
> 
> A number of people here would have appeared to have RMA'd their 8800GT's with an admittance from the retailer at least that the cards/drivers were faulty:
> 
> ...




thankyou my cousin got his xfx 8800gt today suprised the crap out of me i didnt even know he ordered itand when he and my cousin threw it in it was fine installed the drivers loaded a game within 40seconds it started to artifact.  he went into ntune set the fan to 100% went backinto the game and it just got worse he checked two more games then after a few trys he tried fry cry and the comp just froze he restarted and the card would not load anthing 3d then i took and tried it in my cpu and it wouldnt even boot.  so i dont know if there all the same problems cause there not but there are deffinatly some cards that for whatever reason are faulty things like that always happen so to think everyone got a perfect card including spoon in rediculous.  the reality of electronics is there is always th possibility of 
failure or doa
edit:btw didnt mention the other card he got for sli worked just fine so its probally not a complete batch just some bad cards in diffrent batches


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks zek sorry i just get a little peeved when people call me a lier and want me banned for simply relaying my own experiances and information i was given dirrectly by the card makers own tech support rep.

tatty thank you, i was just trying to "help a friend" nothing more, and it turned into this sh!t....... makes me sad/angery :/


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 7, 2007)

I will say this about the situation:

1. Customer service reps likely know they could be fired instantly for telling the clients the number of calls they've taken in regard to an issue, and saying things like "We've taken way too many calls about this product".  Such proclamations are released after management and legal departments have reviewed a statement.
I think anyone who has worked for a corporation will agree with me on this- customer service people are trained to help individual clients with their issues, not make sweeping negative statements about the products of the company they work for.

2. BFG themselves has told NVIDIA they are not having abnormal returns on this product. I have no reason to doubt that management at NVIDIA lied to me about this, it's their livelihood on the line. 

So I guess readers here are left with the decision:
Do we believe a customer service rep risked his job by bashing his company's products to the customers, and then the company lied to NVIDIA, and I in turn lied for them?
Or does this story just not add up?

If you're working, and don't own the company, think about what would happen to you if you were caught telling customers "Our new products are all defective".

I think that alone pretty much makes this story dubious.


----------



## rougal (Nov 7, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> this situation reminds me of when somebody posted about the bad ps2 optical drives and everybody was allover his ass because their was no "proof" and sony denied it, same deal, he got linched by sony fans.........dispite the fact that he didnt do anything but TRY AND HELP and let people know it may have been wise to wait a few weeks/months for the problem units get off shelves.(my buddy eli had to take his back 6 times to bb b4 he got one that didnt fail in the extended bb warr period)



Same stuff been said at Pc Perspective Forum.

http://forums.pcper.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> I will say this about the situation:
> 
> 1. Customer service reps likely know they could be fired instantly for telling the clients the number of calls they've taken in regard to an issue, and saying things like "We've taken way too many calls about this product".  Such proclamations are released after management and legal departments have reviewed a statement.
> I think anyone who has worked for a corporation will agree with me on this- customer service people are trained to help individual clients with their issues, not make sweeping negative statements about the products of the company they work for.
> ...



You have addressed the issues with customer service reps in general but have not commented on my post at post 69?  Are you saying that there are no "issues" and all the many people out there raising those issues on forums including EVGA's own forum are just making these issues up?  If thats the case you are kind of implying that they have received the cards and are RMAing them for no reason, there clearly ARE some serious issues but perhaps for only a small % of the cards which may equate to a few hundred out of several thousand sales already, if that is the case then SpoonMuffin is not wrong to highlight this in these forums and whether you like the idea or not, that is what Tech forums are for, as I said before, I am not in the slightest bit interested in what an OEM says or it's customer service rep says, I care about hearing about issues that 8800GT owneres are encountering, even if they be only a small % of otherwise happy owners.  Damn there are people in these forums already hitting near 16,500 points in 3D Mark 2006 with these cards, it's pretty safe to say they are outstanding value for the performance, you seem to be focussing on Spoonmuffins reasons behind starting this thread but seem to be ignoring the fact that whatever his reasons are....there does appear to be a problem, I agree he does not help his case (no offense spoon) when he says dont buy anything brand new but then in another sentance says to get the new ATi card when released.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

i never said to get the new ati cards, i said i may wait and get one depending on whats up, i just got my 4th 8800gt in hand, bb wont cash refund for over 250$ they will give you a giftcard or mail you a check, it can take 1-2 weeks to get to you tho.......

so i had to drive an extra 25miles and get another card from another store......debating on even testing it myself, my luck it will be the same as the last few......... im getting a little disscuraged, i get attacked, thretened, and all i was trying to do was HELP PEOPLE........

i have NOTHING to gain here, im not gaining friends, im not gaining $, i dont work for any videocard company or cpu company(wish i did tho.....) i really dont know why some of you seem to think im gaining something other then infamy from this.........


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You've got some balls, telling someone that they need to be banned on their second post...
> 
> Here's a little advice to you and spoonmuffin. Just drop it. If I see either of you bickering, I'll revoke your posting privileges.



Why should we believe some jerk who obviously works for Nvidia or one of thier partners on this?  Spoon has a valid point that I believe to be true.  Don't let some corporate stooge let someone with valid and useful infromation get banned.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2112863
http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index....umber=1&msgcount=6&subpage=1&product_id=26778
http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=26016070
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/11/07/8800gt-experience-teethering
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1236628

Just a sample...


----------



## Darknova (Nov 7, 2007)

Erm....so we should all just keep our mouths closed about problems with nvidia cards then eh Jethro? I'd hate to be dragged through court because I happened to mention my nvidia card had a problem or I had to RMA it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is Jethro a representation of how they treat their customers who inquire about a problem?



The first stage of reaction for any corporation's faulty product is denial.  It kinda works that way for people as well.  Besides, Nvidia's partners handle the customers (for hardware anyway), since they make the cards.  You can't blame Nvidia for the defects, if there are any.  Nvidia, however has to stand behind thier product anyway (obviously), hence the denial part.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

hes an example of how [H] members and nvidia fanboi's can be when they hear ANYTHING negitive about their company.

BFG marketing is in touch with me, i will test this card and if it dosnt work i will RMA it to them for them to test the crap out of, and they say they will send me a fully tested unit, we shal see what happens, i will be shutting down soon to install this card and see if its fubar like the last 3.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

On the bright side though, at least you get to deal with awesome companies like BFg and eVga.  They are top notch, and the reason I decided to use Nvidia for now.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> The first stage of reaction for any corporation's faulty product is denial.  It kinda works that way for people as well.  Besides, Nvidia's partners handle the customers (for hardware anyway), since they make the cards.  You can't blame Nvidia for the defects, if there are any.  Nvidia, however has to stand behind thier product anyway (obviously), hence the denial part.



nvidia makes the boards, they dont allow anybody to make their own boards, the companys like bfg add the extras, nvidia is not like ati, they dont let their board partners design and build their own pcb's as they see fit.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

It comes to something when you have to go through 4 pages of grief in a thread just to let a forum know there have been some issues with early stocked 8800GT's, kind of reminds me of the Spanish Inquisition.....but then again I am old so was around then anyways 

I noticed earlier there was a brand new (zero posts) user looking at this thread, he called himself  "BFGMarketing", wonder if that was also Jethro   Almost put's me off buying their hardware (although I know they have a good name) because they seem so paranoid.


----------



## BFGMarketing (Nov 7, 2007)

*BFG 8800GT's*

BFG has not found any product quality issues for any of our 8800 GT 512MB shipments. If a customer is experiencing problems with their product we recommend they contact our technical support line that is available 24/7 so we can help them troubleshoot the issue. 

Please visit our Support page for contact information     

I was PM'ing the OP which is why I was viewing the thread 
(and no this isn't Jethro).


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 7, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Erm....so we should all just keep our mouths closed about problems with nvidia cards then eh Jethro? I'd hate to be dragged through court because I happened to mention my nvidia card had a problem or I had to RMA it.



I think you guys are misunderstanding my motives for jumping into your lives.

I don't want to _suppress_ valid information, I want it spread far and wide. Likewise, if information that is not valid is being given to the online community, I want you to know it.

I was concerned when I saw this users assertion that every BFG card he gets is defective, and that BFG had told him they are taking an inordinate amount of calls about this very popular product. 

Then I searched and found he's spreading this info all over the web, including here.

When I found out from NVIDIA that BFG told them they don't have extraordinary returns with this product, and NVIDIA themselves know of no problems, I thought you all would want to know about it.

I've seen this user post that he's frustrated with NVIDIA tech support. I've seen this user recommend people buy ATi cards. I've seen this user assert that people who are trained not to say such things, and could lose their jobs for doing so, told him "there are big problems with 8800GTs" and "175+ returns" and "way too many calls".

Think hard about that. If a wheel falls off your Chevy car, and you call Chevy customer service, does anyone here believe a Chevy support rep would invite a lawsuit by telling you "Yes, they're all defective, you're right sir"?

If so, I don't think you've ever worked for a living.

So, I see a guy with an axe to grind with NVIDIA posting supposed quotes from a person that would get the person fired. 

And I have NVIDIA's own investigation turning up nothing.

I'd think you guys might want information like this, but apparently not.

I'll leave you to the rumor fest. I think the real deal is this batch of 8800GTs was made on Halloween, and Bigfoot performed a black magic ritual to curse them because he can't afford one. If you call BFG tech support, the guy you get will tell you that it's physically impossible for them to sell you a working card, until the curse of Bigfoot is lifted. They really did tell me that- you can believe me because I'm a good guy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

BFGMarketing said:


> BFG has not found any product quality issues for any of our 8800 GT 512MB shipments. If a customer is experiencing problems with their product we recommend they contact our technical support line that is available 24/7 so we can help them troubleshoot the issue.
> 
> Please visit our Support page for contact information
> 
> ...



Had you have read the first post in this thread, the threadstarter has according to him, already been in contact with BFG Customer Support by both telephone and on-line I beleive.  Nice to see "Big Friendly Giants" visit us 

According to other forums, the issues are not just with BFG cards, in fact from what I have read, they would appear to be the minority, it seems that EVGA and some XFX have had similar issues, thats of course if we choose to beleive those forums where members say they have already RMA'd their product back to the supplier.  Here in the UK, if the item is faulty or defective within 30 days of purchase we dont even need to bother contacting the Manufacturer, we simply return the item to the retailer who either replaces of refunds.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

Jethro, EVGA has it would appear reported issues to NVidia according to an EVGA rep on an EVGA forum and apparently NVidia have "acknowledged the problem and are looking into it"  It would also appear that in fact, there are substantial numbers involved but you seem nowhere to want to acknowledge the fact that issues are being reported, I understand what you beleive to be Spoonmuffins motives, personally I am not interested in that, as I said, I am interested in the fact that you beleive he is lying by saying that he is spreading wild rumour about faulty cards when there clearly are faulty cards and when anyone says different you simply refuse to acknowledge the fact.


----------



## Dandel (Nov 8, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> hes an example of how [H] members and nvidia fanboi's can be when they hear ANYTHING negitive about their company.
> 
> BFG marketing is in touch with me, i will test this card and if it dosnt work i will RMA it to them for them to test the crap out of, and they say they will send me a fully tested unit, we shal see what happens, i will be shutting down soon to install this card and see if its fubar like the last 3.




Past 3 cards where all bad? that's no good, and from what i recall you said you where actually looking forward to owning one of these cards, at least as a temporary card due to the benchmarks it got in it's reviews.


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 8, 2007)

My card is an XFX and it did exactly what Spoonmuffin described, slow 2d, 3d is a bsod. I think there was a small batch of bad cards. No big deal really, these things happen all the time with new launches. Mine is being rma'd through the Egg right now. I highly doubt my next card will be bad.

My only real complaint is when companies try to hide these things. Honesty really is the best policy...


Ply


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 8, 2007)

plywood99 said:


> My card is an XFX and it did exactly what Spoonmuffin described, slow 2d, 3d is a bsod. I think there was a small batch of bad cards. No big deal really, these things happen all the time with new launches. Mine is being rma'd through the Egg right now. I highly doubt my next card will be bad.
> 
> My only real complaint is when companies try to hide these things. Honesty really is the best policy...
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is trying to "hide" anything or say it's impossible to buy a defective 8800GT.

I just doubt they're all bad like the OP seems to be asserting, or that he's gotten three defective ones in a row. 

I've never gotten a defective video card new, and I've installed a whole lot of video cards over the years.


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol, having worked in the retail industry, and now the construction industry for some years I can assure you, most if not all companies will "minimize" a problem, by hiding it or whatever. Suppose there was a small batch of cards that were bad, say just a hundred. Wouldn't it be nice if a company would just come out and say, "Hey all, a few bad cards got past quality control, if you got one of them, just lets us know and we'll send you a new one right quick."


Ply


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys, just ignore him. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, if you dont like it then just leave him alone. Obviously him and the rest of you differ in a critical way that flaming is not going to solve. So just stop.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 8, 2007)

If anyone is in doubt I would like to point out that the representative from BFG is who he says he is.  His registration e-mail address as well as his IP address both belong to BFG.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> I
> I've never gotten a defective video card new, and I've installed a whole lot of video cards over the years.



then you havent installed enough cards.


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 8, 2007)

patton45 said:


> nice to hear i was skeptical



Did you notice what he posted was in line with what I posted Patton45?:shadedshu

Point being, I didn't join here to lie to you guys, I was trying to help you.


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 8, 2007)

plywood99 said:


> Lol, having worked in the retail industry, and now the construction industry for some years I can assure you, most if not all companies will "minimize" a problem, by hiding it or whatever. Suppose there was a small batch of cards that were bad, say just a hundred. Wouldn't it be nice if a company would just come out and say, "Hey all, a few bad cards got past quality control, if you got one of them, just lets us know and we'll send you a new one right quick."
> 
> 
> Ply



I heard the original batch of 8800GTs was 100,000. If 100 of them came back, that would mean 99.9% were good.

Why would a company come out and say "A few bad cards got past quality control"? Everything you've ever bought has a small percentage of defective products- this is reality.

It's not "hiding" or "minimizing" if no "problem" exists.

Anyway, I'm done here.

You've heard from me that NVIDIA is unaware of any inordinate numbers of defects with these products.

You've heard from a BFG rep there is no inordinate number of defects with these products.

At PCPerspective, a XFX rep said he hasn't heard of bad batches of 8800GTs.
http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=447845&page=4

So you've got me with direct line to various NVIDIA managers, and better yet, two reps from the manufacturers of these boards telling you this isn't true and some of you want to believe an anonymous poster who's says a BFG rep told him things no customer service rep would ever say.

Makes sense to me, and I wish you all well.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ thanks solved life goes on 

 psst, hey you know the release date on the rev2 8800gts's? is it Nov.19th?  I hope my swftech mcw60 and ram/vreg cooling fits on it still..

 waiting on this card to finish up my build sitting in my avatar.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 8, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to "hide" anything or say it's impossible to buy a defective 8800GT.
> 
> I just doubt they're all bad like the OP seems to be asserting, or that he's gotten three defective ones in a row.
> 
> I've never gotten a defective video card new, and I've installed a whole lot of video cards over the years.



so since its never happened to you it never happens...........yeah ok

and i had to lay down for a few hours, i was getting stressed, my cat had to be put down today due to somebody having clubed her in the head, she was a very friendly loving kitty to anybody and it seems that allowed somebody to harm her.......im a big guy, but i admit i cryed and still feel very sad, i just couldnt afford the 480bucks they wantd to fix her up.......

back on topic, the bFG rep is not denieing that i have found  a problem, im going to call them tonight and see if i can talk to a real person since i finnely feel a bit better, i did find what messege the BSOD gives

"driver is mismanaging PTEs"  did some searching, this error currently has been assotiated mostly with windows 2003 and xp x64 as well as both x32 and x64 vista, so it could be a bios+driver+card hardware issue, but the card has same symptoms under xp in a test box i have....and my buddys GTX works fine.....since its the same driver i wouldnt expect it to work for one card and not another.....


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 8, 2007)

Update, bfg is sending me an air lable to ship the card back, they will be shiping me a card tested to work on xp x64 sp2 in full, at least they better test it in full!!!!


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 8, 2007)

another report of a DOA bestbuy 8800gt oc 
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1239220
this time on [H] the site that banned me for posting about this problem.

EDIT: attached a screenshot incase they deside to delete/cover up the problem and bann the reporting user like they did me


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

the poster of that thred was banned and the thred delted, no he wasnt me, hope he finds pcper or tpu ....... poor fool, posts on hard forums and gets banned because they dont like anybody reporting bad nvidia cards/products

Linky

yahoo cache of the post!!!

think its pretty clear that they are deleting any negitive reports about 8800gt's and banning the "offending" users reguardless of them just wanting some help/advice........


----------



## Dandel (Nov 9, 2007)

Banning for posting something like that seems a bit harsh, i don't agree with that, at most the thread should of been locked and the last post saying that the thread was locked due to flaming, but back to the cards... I'll admit that even on ATI based cards you will have some issues with cards from time to time, for example, when i got my Radeon X1800GTO, just after it's launch it went out within 6 months with blue dots all over the screen that even appeared in screen shots. I am actually very pleased with the company i got the card from, and as a bonus prize they sent me an Radeon X1900GT instead due to the fact that they didn't have the X1800GTO in stock.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah, powercolor is a good company thats why i told you to buy from them 

and i didnt get to see it locked, i went to check it the next day and found i was banned with no reasion given on the ban notice and that the ban was to be lifed "never"


----------



## Dandel (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea, that is not acceptable, so i looked to see if i could find the thread relevant to this, and i came up with a cache on google for this that has your original post and a few replies.


----------



## GLD (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder if these people with bad cards are powering them with good power supplies? It is surprising to read how many people trust their rig to a psu that shouldn't even be giving away.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

true GDL, but i have no bad/crap psu's in any of my systems, i got a stack of crappy ones i giveaway or use to test OLD boards

im thinking its a mix of componant/pcb problems and software(bios and drivers) problems,  if you look around on reliable forums that dont delete reports of problems you will find a good number of vista bsod/reboot issues just like i had, the reasion u see it more with vista is that areo trys to use the 3d parts of the card for desktop so u get stuck in a reboot loop. and thats something the tech i talked to when i got my RMA had a few calls about that day, said it was mostly on vista64, and they set me up with an rma number and shiping lable.

as i have said, i was excited about getting an 8800gt, i was expecting it to JUST WORK, then all this hassle.

BUT  BFG HAS BEEN GREAT ABOUT IT!!!!!!  their rep was very honest about what he had dealt with the first time i called, and the last time i called they got simlar issues, so we will see what comes of this, im just hoping to have a working card soon, this x600pro is killing me :/


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

oh i was over at the nvidia forums, a guy was puzzled at why his buddys system couldnt run with an 8800gt, it was a dell with a 300watt dell psu ROFL,


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 9, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> the poster of that thred was banned and the thred delted, no he wasnt me, hope he finds pcper or tpu ....... poor fool, posts on hard forums and gets banned because they dont like anybody reporting bad nvidia cards/products
> 
> Linky
> 
> ...



Forums have tools to find out who posters are, and when banned members set up new accounts, they get re-banned.


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 9, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> and i had to lay down for a few hours, i was getting stressed, my cat had to be put down today due to somebody having clubed her in the head, she was a very friendly loving kitty to anybody and it seems that allowed somebody to harm her.......im a big guy, but i admit i cryed and still feel very sad, i just couldnt afford the 480bucks they wantd to fix her up.......


You let your cat roam free?!



SpoonMuffin said:


> back on topic, the bFG rep is not denieing that i have found  a problem, im going to call them tonight and see if i can talk to a real person since i finnely feel a bit better, i did find what messege the BSOD gives
> 
> "driver is mismanaging PTEs"  did some searching, this error currently has been assotiated mostly with windows 2003 and xp x64 as well as both x32 and x64 vista, so it could be a bios+driver+card hardware issue, but the card has same symptoms under xp in a test box i have....and my buddys GTX works fine.....since its the same driver i wouldnt expect it to work for one card and not another.....



The BFG guys did deny theres any "bad batch of 8800GTs" though. To me, to NVIDIA, and on this forum.

Makes this post a bit suspect doesn't it?

On one hand we have you saying they told you about bad batches of 8800GTs and not to buy 8800GTs, on the other we have them saying they didn't.

Oh that's right- you got the *special* BFG rep that told you the _true_ story of the bad batches of 8800GTs!


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

Jethro, you can give it up, it wasnt me posting on [H] u could give pcper or tpu the IP the person posted from and let them tell you if im the same person, you will find it wasnt me.

as to this "theres not a proble" 

http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1031639500&postcount=54

duno if hes gonna endup banned or having his post delted tho since it is neg against nvidia!!!!



> OBWANDO n00bie
> 
> So, I bought a BFG 8800 GT OC 512 meg from CompUsa last night (got a great deal from a friend).
> 
> ...



now go bann him for saying something bad about nvidia, after all that seems to be the way [H] deals with anybody who reports the truth..........

and acctualy i have had 3 reps that told me the truth that it looked like there may be some bad cards out there, and 1 that said he didnt think there was a bad batch and was very vauge when i asked why the first rep said there could easly be a bad batch......funny.......maby you need to deal with real tech support people more and your dirrect lines less, because ucan call the same tech support line 10 times and have 10 diffrent answers that are totaly diffrent!!!!

i cant help it if some of the reps think from the number of calls they themselves have delt with that there may be a batch of bad cards, then they tell me that, i simply relayed what i learned and had seen.

and i love how you smucks at [H] say i only had 1 card and went postal, i had 4 so far, last ones in rout to bfg at this very moment!!!!


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

JethroBodine said:


> You let your cat roam free?!



um yeah i live in a suberb bordering the country, why would i keep my cats locked in the house?

i really wish they would just ban your trolling ass...........nothing positive to add to the conversation just personal attacks on me and anybody else whos had the same experiance.

go troll someplace else for nvidia, hell there may be some more 8800gt complains/problems you need to go delete over on [H] or the nvidia forums, wouldnt want to risk anybody finding out about the problems!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

I have bored myself enough with this thread over the last day or so so I won't bore Jethro even further by posting even more links to other forums worldwide that SPECIFICALLY mention faulty BFG 8800GT's, to be fair, I can understand BFG's viewpoint just like any other OEM.....if there are say 100 faulty cards out of several thousand released....then that is not perceived as a problem to them because in fairness it is but a very small % of cards and in any retail product that is perfectly normal, it usually is however perceived to be a problem by the poor consumer that has bought the faulty card!


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

[H] claims that only 15 cards have been rma'd last i read over on their page......sure....rofl 15.......and that was across all card makers.......humm.......and thats acroos xfx,evga,and bfg.....funny i have seen more reports of rma's then that with a simple google search.

yeah tatty, hes just a trolling nvidia flunky.........


----------



## JethroBodine (Nov 9, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> Jethro, you can give it up, it wasnt me posting on [H] u could give pcper or tpu the IP the person posted from and let them tell you if im the same person, you will find it wasnt me.
> 
> as to this "theres not a proble"
> 
> ...



Those reps don't seem to want to come here and back you up though do they?

We just got the one that says he doesn't know what you're talking about.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah a rep is gonna want  to come to a forum to post about his/her long crappy day dealing with other peoples hardware problems......and doing so risk that managment is going to get mad and fire or sencure them for posting something the company hasnt approved........god how fing stupid are you?

if somebody told you a sewege tank was a pool you would dive in and swim around wouldnt you?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> another report of a DOA bestbuy 8800gt oc
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1239220
> this time on [H] the site that banned me for posting about this problem.
> 
> EDIT: attached a screenshot incase they deside to delete/cover up the problem and bann the reporting user like they did me



Knowing you, I highly doubt that banned your for reporting the problem.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

read what the post i put up said, samething i posted here, and thats why they banned me!!!!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Knowing you, I highly doubt that banned your for reporting the problem.



Did you read his thread? I did, all he did was post exactly what he said here and was banned.

Now, Most of the people in this thread got exactly what Spoon was saying. Which was posting to say he personally had had a number of 8800GT's which had been DOA and said he'd spoken to a BFG rep who said what he did. Whether he said ACTUALLY said that is of NO relevance AT ALL to this thread, but Jethro seems to be focusing on that.

Every single company has RMA's, because you will never get every single electronic product that works on delivery, they are too fragile.

All Spoon is saying is to be careful when buying your 8800GT. At no point in this thread did he EVER say NOT to buy an 8800GT, he said to hang on for a while, or be prepared to RMA if it turned out to be faulty.

You believe your intentions are honorable Jethro, but you just didn't read the thread properley. Stop focusing on points which are irrelevant, and were not made in this thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Did you read his thread? I did, all he did was post exactly what he said here and was banned.



Yes, I get that.  However, what I am saying is that, knowing Spoon, he most likely got banned for something completely different in a completely different thread and instead of saying that is why he got banned he is trying to make the administration of the site look bad by saying he was banned for posting useful information.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I get that.  However, what I am saying is that, knowing Spoon, he most likely got banned for something completely different in a completely different thread and instead of saying that is why he got banned he is trying to make the administration of the site look bad by saying he was banned for posting useful information.



No, they then stated in another thread the reason why they banned him, and it was because he posted that information. Can get you a link if you want?


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

read the thred for god sake, there are links to the thred i was banned for, and if u read [H] they even say thats what it was for, everybody knows you dont like me, as such please just leave and dont read any thred i make or post i post.

thanks in advance for STFU and moving along.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

Dandel said:


> Yea, that is not acceptable, so i looked to see if i could find the thread relevant to this, and i came up with a cache on google for this that has your original post and a few replies.



newmoron...i mean newtekie read the link then read the why i was banned link, then you can appologize or STFU and GTFO of my thred   oh and have a nice day


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> newmoron...i mean newtekie read the link then read the why i was banned link, then you can appologize or STFU and GTFO of my thred   oh and have a nice day



See what I mean.  Chances are he will be banned for that, and guess what, he will claim TPU banned him for "simply posting about bad 8800GTs".


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 9, 2007)

Stop bickering or I'm going to make sure this thread is locked.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 9, 2007)

Just, ah, get rid of that last post, and let's start from square one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Just, ah, get rid of that last post, and let's start from square one.



Or you could lock the thread and ban ash...I mean Spoon...like he should have been banned a long time ago.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 9, 2007)

I prefer to let people chill out and have a good time here, rather than ban them for small spats. 

Now, if you're going to hinder that by holding a grudge, I'll be happy to give you a few days off to reconsider. But, I think that it's best if we all just drop the argument, and move on. 

Sound good?


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 9, 2007)

zek, this guy should have been banned when he admitidly pushed/poked/proded apk into going totaly spair, hes been a damn troll since he started posting here and he will keep being one till hes banned.

unlike him i acctualy have been posting in this MY THRED on topic insted of just flambaiting and attacking others.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 9, 2007)

what's the point of even posting if you can't have a civil disagreement?


----------

